# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Triby, Alexa-enabled portable speaker, Invoxia, Issy-les-Moulineaux, Paris, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Invoxia

Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS)

----------


## Airicist

Triby - Connected speaker for the kitchen

Published on Oct 20, 2015




> Triby is a connected speaker best-suited for the kitchen, where family life happens. It is a best-in-class wireless music system and lets you be in touch with your loved ones: it is both a hands-free WiFi phone and a connected message board.

----------


## Airicist

Triby - Alexa-enabled Portable Speaker

Published on Apr 13, 2016




> Connecting you to the music and people you love
> 
> Triby is a portable speaker for all your music & radio stations with a revolutionnary interface : your voice.
> 
> Triby is a playful, family friendly device designed to transform the way families interact and experience life in and out of the kitchen – the social hub of the home.

----------


## Airicist

Triby review: Alexa on your fridge

Published on Apr 28, 2016




> This Bluetooth speaker works with Amazon Alexa, plays internet radio, and makes calls. But is it any good?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Alexa is now available on first device not made by Amazon"

by Matt Burns 
April 28, 2016

----------

